# Moselhöhenweg, Cochem



## manilu (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus dem flachem Emsland und war am Wochenende in Cochem.
Bin dann den Moselhöhenweg (ab Cochem/Cond der Stationsweg) hoch.
Solche Steigungen habe ich hier im Emsland nicht.
Sagt mal fahrt ihr den Stationsweg eigentlich hoch oder runter? Ich mußte 
mangels Kraft (und vieleicht auch ein bisschen Übergewicht  ) hoch schieben.

Manfred


----------



## toncoc (5. Juni 2007)

wo soll denn der stationsweg in cond sein?
wo ist der einstieg, wo kommste raus?

aber generell werden von den locals fast alle steigungen auch rauf gefahren, bis auf die brauselay und die wetterfahne cond.

warste auf happy mosel da, oder wegen deinem crossbow beim schrauthi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manilu (5. Juni 2007)

Ich war wegen Happy Mosel da. Hat mir gut gefallen .
Der Stationsweg oder auch Moselhöhenweg (Kennzeichen M,
in meiner Wanderkarte) geht in Cochem/Cond los. 
Du fährts über die Brücke in Cochem, dann die L98 Valwigerstr. Richtung
Bruttig-Fankel in der Nähe der letzten Häuser geht rechts die Talstr.
ab, links ist eine Sackgasse. Diese fährst du rein. Zwischen
den Häusern geht ein kleiner Weg rein. Dieser ist mit einem M
gekennzeichnet. Ich hab noch mal nachgeschaut der Weg endet
auf der K59 die Richtung Valwigerberg geht.
Ich als Flachländer hab die Steigung nicht geschafft. Es interessierte
mich mal ob die Freaks das fahren.

Manfred


----------



## toncoc (6. Juni 2007)

das müsste die brauselay sein.
die fährt man runter - vor allem, weil das obere stück im uphill nicht fahrbar ist.


----------



## toncoc (4. Juli 2007)

habe letztens beim downhill mal auf die schilder geachtet - die brauselay heißt überregional wirklich höhenweg.
also:
nur runter, spätestens oben im uphill vollkommen spaßbefreit - höchstens für trialer zu empfehlen.


----------



## FreeRideJack (2. März 2012)

Ich bin über Ostern in Cochem und wollte mal fragen ob es dort auch Downhill Trails gibt? Kein Urban DH oder sowas! Reines Runter ballern!?!


----------

